# 7/3 Quick Snapper Trip



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

headed out sunday morning with my sister, brother-in-law, my aunt and her daughter and my fishing buddy jason. left around 6 am and picked up a few live baits on the way out. headed out about 20 miles and fished a couple of spots before we found the fish. caught half of our limit of 8-11 lb snapper and one trigger. all of the fish were caught on pinfish, squirrelfish, and ruby reds. my aunt turned green and tried to tough it out but i didnt want to put her through anymore so we headed back to the dock about 1030. we were going to head back out but there was a cell moving through that was going to take a while to wait out so we called it a day. water was great today and current was still ripping pretty good.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great catch and thanks for the post.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

nice catch!!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd be careful boasting about catching snappers on squirrelfish and redlips, cuz it's illegal to use reef fish for bait now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

very nice snapper 7seas. Congrat's. Glad ya got em. Thanks for the report.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Bullshooter said:


> I'd be careful boasting about catching snappers on squirrelfish and redlips, cuz it's illegal to use reef fish for bait now.


i could be wrong about this but under the federal regs there is a list of reef fish. i have not seen either a tomtate or a sand perch listed under there. in my interpretation, they are not considered a reef fish for regulation purposes.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great catch ! Whats up with the fish police, always got to add there 2 cents worth.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice catch, great fishing with family.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Just saying, if the FWC catches you using any reef fish for bait, you'll get a ticket. I ain't no fish police. Just be careful.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bullshooter said:


> I'd be careful boasting about catching snappers on squirrelfish and redlips, cuz it's illegal to use reef fish for bait now.


When you say squirrelfish are you talking about sand perch? We use them as bait all the time.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Mrfish that is right. Squirrelfish and sand perch is the same fish.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

sand perch and tom tates are not regulated and you can use them for bait.


----------

